
Analysis of 3B Reddit comments shows the alt-right is getting stronger - Torai
https://qz.com/1056319/what-is-the-alt-right-a-linguistic-data-analysis-of-3-billion-reddit-comments-shows-a-disparate-group-that-is-quickly-uniting/
======
matt_wulfeck
This seems to me like the natural counter reaction to other things that are
also "getting stronger":

* Anti capitalism

* Political correction "enforcement" (can't really think of a better way to put it)

* Desire to stop, slow, or destroy what's perceived as white privilege

* anti-fascists movements who's members themselves seem quite fascist

* Stop, slow, or destroy what's perceived as a patriarch society.

Personally I don't like either groups here. There's too much extremism going
on. Infact I think these groups are on a collision course unlike anything
we've seen in a long time.

~~~
mcbruiser3
you can thank the MSM and social networks (FB) for stoking the fires for the
sake of ratings and clicks.

------
norea-armozel
More chatter doesn't mean more people. This is something that needs to be
stated if we're going to actually understand the social dynamics at play here.
And the fact that more people use a certain word doesn't mean they're part of
the alt-right. In fact, I've seen the word cuck used by leftists to mock alt-
right provocateurs like Chris Cantwell as of late. So, I think the analysis
needs to refine its approach.

~~~
lightbyte
Agreed, the reddit subs that this looked at are famous for being filled to the
brim with bots that repeat the types of comments that this looked at. I would
not be surprised if they ended up analyzing more bot comments than real users.

------
Romanulus
This article got off on such a bad foot that it shattered and splintered into
thousands of lacerating shards that sent the whole thing tumbling to its
knees... I have no problems with calling things by their names, such as
'shitty Nazis', etc, but conflating terms to forward your own (or someone
else's) political gamesmanship is dishonest and slimy.

~~~
lightbyte
What terms are you referring to?

~~~
Romanulus
The first sentence.

------
joelrunyon
Couldn't it also just mean they're getting louder? Louder /=/ stronger.

------
nolite
what i really want to know, is how they got this reddit dataset =O

~~~
pencilcode
Scraping?

